

An open letter to Spotify - staticelf
http://sucky.ninja/an-open-letter-to-spotify/

======
kitwalker12
This is a really important issue. more so because the product isn't free but
charges customers.

On a side note...need a name for my new company...open letters as a service

~~~
tzs
> On a side note...need a name for my new company...open letters as a service

B.Y.O.R. (Bring Your Own Rock)

Slogan: "We'll deal with the paper and scissors"

